# Problemas con KDE

## Jonathandls

hola gente!..

les cuento mi problema si rodeos

Hace tiempos he estado intentando poner mi sistema en full español, lo logré habilitando el utf-8, y ahora hasta la consola me lee las tildes y "ñ", lo quería hacer porque el amarok no me leía las carpetas con tilde o demás caracteres raros, bueno después de la habilitación del utf-8 ya las lee y tengo toda mi música nítida... ahora, después de la reiniciación y demás pasos descritos en tal guía que está en esta página oficial.. me dí cuenta de algo..

Antes cuando encendía, en la etapa de arranque, como que se cargaba el driver específico para mi compu porque estaba en plena etapa de arranque y luego se configuraba con una mejor resolución y letra de consola más pequeña, y al momento de lanzar el startx se iniciaba kde al momento. después de los dicho de utf-8 la letra de consola nunca se configuró, y al momento de dar el startx se ponía la pantalla en negro y después de unos 4 minutos se regresaba a la consola y decía que no tenía soporte de AGPGART o un problema del driver de monitor. bueno me metí al kernel (make menuconfig) y busqué y en efecto, por alguna razó estaba deshabilitado el soporte para AGPGART la habilité (como módulo ya que como parte del kernel daba el mismo error) también busqué el driver intel que le hace a mi GM965, compilé todos los módulos y reinicié, bueno ahora le doy el startx y ahora si inicia el kde, pero se tarda demasiado, no me gusta y no encuentro una solución al problema. NECESITO AYUDA!!... 

PD: bueno tomo como referencia lo del utf-8 porque después de eso sucedió pero no sé si talvez yo le metí mano al kernel donde no debía y lo descompuce... tomenlo en cuenta...

les dejo un lspci para que vean mi hardware, si necesitan otro archivo, log o lo que sea me lo piden...

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562GT 10/100 Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

muchas gracias de antemano y disculpen las molestias...

EDITO: DEBO MENCIONAR QUE LO LENTO ES SOLO EN EL ARRANQUE DE KDE, DESPUÉS DE ARRANCAR TODO NORMAL EN CUANTO A VELOCIDAD...

----------

## pelelademadera

proba con prelink

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/prelink-howto.xml

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sobre "la letra de consola nunca se configuró", a ver si entiendo: ¿Estás usando framebuffer y no podés dar con la resolución adecuada o te referís a que al iniciarse el servicio consolefont la letra no mejora?

Acerca de tu otro problema, como no soy usuario de KDE no te puedo dar muchas indicaciones pero una de las causas probables de esa demora puede ser que la pc no puede resolverse a si misma usando el nombre de host que hubieras especificado en /etc/conf.d/hostname.

Salud!

----------

## cameta

puede ser que la pc no puede resolverse a si misma usando el nombre de host que hubieras especificado en /etc/conf.d/hostname. 

debes de comprobar el fichero /etc/hosts

Yo en mi caso tengo esto

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1	tux.homenetwok tux localhost

::1		localhost

----------

## Jonathandls

en /etC/conf.d/hostname   tengo esto

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="Jonathandls"

en /etc/host

no hay nada, y así a estado desde siempre, y ha funcionado bien...

bueno en cuanto a la consola, si uso framebuffer, tngo colores de letra.. pero no tengo la resolución que tenía antes, se ve una letra toda grandota....

espero más sugerencias, muchas gracias...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Jonathandls wrote:*   

> en /etC/conf.d/hostname   tengo esto
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/hostname
> 
> # Set to the hostname of this machine
> ...

 

Somos dos personas diciéndote exactamente lo mismo y "esperas mas sugerencias"?

Es /etc/hosts y no puede estar en blanco, tiene que contener lo necesario para que tu pc pueda resolverse a si misma con el nombre de host que le hayas dado, en tu caso sería:

```
127.0.0.1 localhost Jonathandls
```

Lo otro, suena a que ha dejado de funcionar el framebuffer, que driver estás usando? Pega el contenido de tu /boot/grub/grub.conf por favor.

Salud!

----------

## Jonathandls

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

# Editado por Jonathan de lo Santos

default 0

timeout 1

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.33-gentoo)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo   real_root=/dev/sda1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo

# vim:ft=conf:

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r10   real_root=/dev/sda1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

# vim:ft=conf:

ahi esta el grub.conf... lo del driver.. ¿como lo miro?...

----------

## pelelademadera

lo de la resolucion:

agrega en la linea kernel "vga=XXX"

de esta pagina saca el numero para la reso y la profundidad de colores

http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html

y te quedara la linea asi:

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo real_root=/dev/sda1 vga=XXX

para no grabarlo directamente, probalo editando la linea al momento de bootear, te paras en el kernel, apretas "e" y edita la linea kernel, agregale el modo, y dale enter si anda bien, grabalo editando /boot/grub/menu.lst

----------

## cameta

en /etc/hosts

no hay nada, y así a estado desde siempre, y ha funcionado bien... 

A un carro le pones los bueyes detras para que lo empujen también funciona.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Jonathandls

jajaja ya puse lo de /etc/hosts   y parece que si pongo los bueyes adelante o atrás del carro da lo mismo porque sigue igual de lento...

les pongo un log de startx para ver si hay algo por ahí...

hostname: Nombre de `host' no encontrado

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/erishkinghal/.serverauth.18687

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Jonathandls 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Sat Apr 17 19:29:10 CST 2010 i686

Build Date: 14 April 2010  09:23:57PM

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 20 15:21:32 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Setting master 

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed ( :Cool: 

startkde: Starting up...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_klauncher.so

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kbuildsycoca4.so

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kconf_update.so

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kcminit_startup.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so

<unknown program name>(18755)/ KStartupInfo::createNewStartupId: creating:  "Jonathandls;1271798572;980000;18755_TIME0" : "unnamed app"

kephald starting up 

XRANDR error base:  160 

RRInput mask is set!! 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_plasma-desktop.so

could not access kephald, falling back to QDesktopWidget 

adding an output 0 with geom:  QRect(0,0 1280x800) 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  62 1280 x 800 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  63 1024 x 768 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  64 1024 x 768 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  65 1024 x 768 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  66 1024 x 768 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  67 832 x 624 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  68 800 x 600 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  69 800 x 600 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  70 800 x 600 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  71 800 x 600 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  72 800 x 600 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  73 640 x 480 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  74 640 x 480 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  75 640 x 480 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  76 640 x 480 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  77 720 x 400 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  78 640 x 400 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  79 640 x 350 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding crtc:  57 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding crtc:  58 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding output:  59 

Setting CRTC 0 on output "VGA" (previous 0 ) 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding output:  60 

Setting CRTC 58 on output "LVDS" (previous 0 ) 

CRTC outputs: (60) 

Output name: "LVDS" 

Output refresh rate: 60.0187 

Output rect: QRect(0,0 1280x800) 

Output rotation: 1 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding output:  61 

Setting CRTC 0 on output "TV" (previous 0 ) 

XRandROutputs::init 

  added output  59 

got a valid edid block... 

vendor code: "AUO" 

product id: 33140 

serial number: 0 

  added output  60 

  added output  61 

output: "LVDS" QRect(0,0 1280x800) 0 false false 

output: "TV" QRect(0,0 0x0) 0 false false 

output: "VGA" QRect(0,0 0x0) 0 false false 

load xml 

connected: 1 

looking for current "LVDS" 

known "*" has score: 0.125 

screen: 0 QRect(0,0 1280x800) 

looking for a matching configuration... 

connected: 1 

looking for current "LVDS" 

known "*" has score: 0.125 

found outputs, known: false 

connected: 1 

looking for current "LVDS" 

known "*" has score: 0.125 

activate external configuration!! 

registered the service: true 

screens registered on the bus: true 

outputs registered on the bus: true 

configurations registered on the bus: true 

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kglobalaccel.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kglobalaccel.so

<unknown program name>(18772)/ kdemain: kglobalaccel is already running!

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/knotify4

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

QDBusConnection: name 'org.kde.kglobalaccel' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.10'

link g2387 hasn't been detected!

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (0), must be greater than 0

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (0), must be greater than 0

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (0), must be greater than 0

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (0), must be greater than 0

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (0), must be greater than 0

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (0), must be greater than 0

QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to QWidget "", which already has a layout

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 0

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXQueryDrawable" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 0

Object::connect: No such signal SystemTray::Manager::jobStateChanged(SystemTray::Job*)

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/kio_desktop.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/kio_trash.so

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/kio_file.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kaccess.so

<unknown program name>(18783)/ kdemain: Xlib XKB extension major= 1  minor= 0

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_krunner.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kmixctrl.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kmix.so

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kopete

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kmix.so

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/kio_trash.so

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/kio_file.so

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/dolphin

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/kio_trash.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/kio_file.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/kio_thumbnail.so

kDebugStream called after destruction (from void KDirWatchPrivate::removeEntry(KDirWatch*, KDirWatchPrivate::Entry*, KDirWatchPrivate::Entry*) file /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5/work/kdelibs-4.3.5/kio/kio/kdirwatch.cpp line 902)

Cancelled INotify (fd 11, 1) for "/home/erishkinghal/.local/share//user-places.xbel"

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_konsole.so

have nto custom displayname... 

have nto custom displayname... 

kglobalaccel: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit4: Exit.

KCrash: Application 'ksmserver' crashing...

Warning: connect() failed: : No existe el fichero o el directorio

KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.

Unexpected response from KInit (response = -1215939392).

startkde: Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation.

ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 18766, errno = 11

kded4: Fatal IO error: client killed

ksmserver: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.

Dropping master 

error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

drkonqi: cannot connect to X server :0.0

Error: Can't open display: :0

Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-YvaTapHevA: Conexión rehusada

startkde: Shutting down...

kdeinit4_wrapper: Warning: connect(/home/erishkinghal/.kde4/socket-Jonathandls/kdeinit4__0) failed: : No such file or directory

Error: Can not contact kdeinit4!

xinit:  connection to X server lost.

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

xprop:  unable to open display ':0'

xprop:  unable to open display ':0'

startkde: Done.

kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit4: Exit.

ahí le dí un ctrl+alt+bckspace...

----------

## quilosaq

Muestra tu ~/.xinitrc.

----------

## Jonathandls

exec startkde

únicamente....

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si arranca ejecutando startx como root. Antes copia tu .xinitrc a /root.

----------

## Jonathandls

como root? mmm nooo! KDE no lo permite.. pero  hice un nuevo usuario y se tardo igual... mmm ya me estoy desesperando jajaja...

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Yo tengo un problema, que parece tener relacion, verifique algunas de las cosas que escribieron y les muestro mis resultados

/etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

```

/etc/conf.d/hostname

```

HOSTNAME="Tuxito"

```

En ~/.xinitrc  no tengo nada, arranco con xdm y dentro de xdm configure kdm, no se si esto puede ser algo negativo, siempre lo hice asi.

Lo que me sucede es que me demora un tiempo en dejarme escribir y utilizar el mouse al momento del logueo, demora algo asi como 10 segundos, tal vez un poquito menos.

Espero poder aportar algo y solucionar mi tema, sin engorronar la investigacion que llevan adelante.[/code]

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Pablo, por curiosidad, por que no uso KDE, ni KDM, si coregís tu /etc/hosts a:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost     Tuxito
```

Mejora?

Sobre el problema original, la verdad no puedo aportar nada mas.

Salud!

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jonathandls wrote:*   

> como root? mmm nooo! KDE no lo permite.. pero  hice un nuevo usuario y se tardo igual... mmm ya me estoy desesperando jajaja...

 

Muestra la salida de:

ls -l /usr/bin/Xorg

----------

